# Flax Seed?



## BrittsBunny (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it safe to give rabbits flax seed? If so, does it work? I give flax seed to my horse in order to improve his coat...I assume it would work the same for a rabbit?


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone :?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 14, 2010)

I am not going to say for sure but I would think since horses can have it rabbits can. Not that they are the same but usually speaking rabbits and horses eat about the same.

No one else knows?


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 14, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> I am not going to say for sure but I would think since horses can have it rabbits can. Not that they are the same but usually speaking rabbits and horses eat about the same.
> 
> No one else knows?



Well even though horses are large animals, they can be very fragile like rabbits it seems...I wouldn't think flax seed would hurt rabbits, but then again, I could be wrong.

I am always up for natural, home remedies that might improve a rabbit's coat, nutrition, behavior, etc.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 15, 2010)

Iget my Flax Seeds from the Supermarket. (Bob's Red Mill Flax Seed).

It's used sparingly, as I only give a pinch once in a while. The bunnies love it.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 15, 2010)

I give it, both plain seeds and sometimes when I make my own bunny cookies. All my bunnies go nuts for the seeds. I figure a pinch every now and again won't hurt, and it should help. I used to give it a lot to try to help Muffin, who seems to shed constantly. I didn't see a big improvement, though.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 15, 2010)

Its good in moderation. Like most things.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## jlofluteplayer (Apr 15, 2010)

We give our dogs flax seed. We get the liquid gels and poke a hole in it and squeeze it over their dry food. I assume that it would alright to do the same, just maybe not a whole liquid gel for one bunny. if that makes sense.


----------

